# Why are George L's Better?



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Simple question.. can anyone give me an answer?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Simple question.. can anyone give me an answer?


They aren't. It's a personal preference thing. I prefer Planet Waves the GL are little too harsh/bright for my fiddles.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I use the George L's as patch cables between my pedals and a 20' run from the pedals to the amp, but use a conventional cable from the guitar to the pedalboard.

They have a fairly flat frequency response with less high end roll-off than conventional cables. I find them a bit brittle sounding on their own, which I why I use the run of conventional cable to roll of the treble a bit.


----------



## Newton (Sep 11, 2006)

They are'nt . Van Den Hul are the best cables but way to expensive. There's someting in between much better then GLs.

http://www.lavacable.com/


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> They aren't. It's a personal preference thing. I prefer Planet Waves the GL are little too harsh/bright for my fiddles.


+1,000 (I was going to say +1 but apparently that message was too short :confused-smiley-010 )


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

They are "better" then some cables but definitely not "the best". I like using them for my pedalboard because they are smaller diameter then others (.155), bend easily and it's so easy to cut them to size and connect the jacks when rewiring my pedalboard, which I do a lot since it changes all the time. I use thicker George L's (.225) to go from guitar and to the amp, I like the sound but I also like the fact that they are a bit stiffer and do not seem to tangle as easy as other brands (even the "do-not-tangle" ones) ... and I do move and jump around a lot.


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

Just to add ... the jacks are also much smaller and less bulky then most other brands, much easier to connect multiple in/outs in a tight space.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've always just made up my own. I'll just buy the 90 degree connectors and cut up an old guitar cable to the desired lengths. I like that the connections are soldered and I've never been concerned about losing any high frequencies as my setups are usually on the bright side anyway.


----------



## old crow (Aug 17, 2006)

I did the a/b/ and I'm convinced they sound clearer...but in a live band situation I doubt it.:zzz:


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

I definately think they are better. its mainly the lower capacitance. the difference is less high end loss with a longer cable. the plugs suck though, they tend to undo themselves over time.

Get the thick stuff (.255), some switchcraft jacks, and you are in business.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Yerffej said:


> I definately think they are better. its mainly the lower capacitance. the difference is less high end loss with a longer cable. the plugs suck though, they tend to undo themselves over time.
> 
> Get the thick stuff (.255), some switchcraft jacks, and you are in business.


I have that problem from time to time as well. Has anyone ever tried soldering regular jacks onto the George L's cable?


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

Scottone said:


> I have that problem from time to time as well. Has anyone ever tried soldering regular jacks onto the George L's cable?


you can do that.... lavacable.com sells them with g&h connectors. 

I use mogami for my long runs and george l's on the pedalboard. 

The connectors will eventually back themselves out and lose connection but.... put a drop of loctite on the threads and your golden. 

there is no sense in buying the .225 or .255 or whatever it is.... it's the exact same cable as the .155 just with a bigger sleeve.... (because some people prefer a thicker feeling cable.... that's on their website somewhere). 

I just like them because the cable is reasonably cheap and the .155 is really thin... makes for a cleaner pedal wiring job. As for being too bright.... you can compensate for that on your amp controls... they are just preserving more of the high freq. coming from your guitar than the crap cables . Turn your treble controls down a notch and you should be fine.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I love these cables, I plan on making an efects loop cable using the .155 and running both cables side by side inside heatshrink tubing...nice and neat.
It will set me back $65 or so to make a 12' cable though....OUCH!


----------

